# New Addition - Garmin 540s



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Everyone! Here's the latest addition - Ready for the season!


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

I have that unit on our flats boat. Pretty nice.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I love that mount, I just bought a similar unit where did you buy that mounting bracket?  RAM mounts?


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

I have the 540S on my Copperhead. Have had great luck with it so far. Good luck with your unit


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

> I love that mount, I just bought a similar unit where did you buy that mounting bracket?  RAM mounts?
> 
> I bought it from the local pilot shop but thee are many sellers online. Google gps ram mounts and several will show up.


----------

